# Old bait recycling mod



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

So... I make soft plastics. Got over 3,000 molds and about ten 2 gallon hot pots.
Two in operation.

I've had these baits lying around since I bought the company and I've been unable to sell many because the tail is so floppy and loose.
A few days ago I ripped the tip of the tail off of one and swam it like a bucktail. The fish loved it.

Today I decided to go a step further. I pared them down with some scissors. Again the fish loved it.

Here's a look at what I did. That's a 1/0 VMC moon eye jig head. Final baits are just a hair over 2.5". Glides like a pilchard or a pinfish.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks a lot like a TerrorEyz. I bet they are fishy!


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

DBStoots said:


> Looks a lot like a TerrorEyz. I bet they are fishy!


It doesn't have that sweet, tight little wiggle the terror eyes has when you rip it, but it catches fish like one.
I figure it's better than letting them sit unused.


----------

